# My Rview on CAE of the JL X-BTU battery terminal :)



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

JL Audio XB-BTU Battery Terminal Review - Other Reviews - Car Audio and Electronics

Again, my favorite terminals by a long shot hehe


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Well written!
Looks like a solid unit..

ANT


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the great review, Bing! I agree with it 100%


----------

